

Sparrow alternatives (Mac) - bonjurkes

So after Sparrow acquired by Google, I am looking for new alternatives (except Mail.app and Outlook). There was a product that will be going to be on beta stage few weeks ago, that I read a news about it on here also.<p>So what do you recommend?
======
stalf
There's the new MailPilot <http://www.mailpilot.co/>

~~~
bonjurkes
Thanks a lot!

Too bad it's subscription based

------
jfb
The biggest problem with other MUAs on OS X is Spotlight integration. I would
love to have sufficient free time to write an mbox importer for Spotlight,
because then you could run dovecot locally and still get the nice searching.

------
kaolinite
Out of interest, why not stick with Sparrow? It won't cease to work now that
development has discontinued, or does it rely on something that Sparrow were
hosting?

------
joycew
I'm looking for new ones too!! Will check out mailpilot now

------
st3fan
I recommend to give Mail.app a second try.

------
niteshade
Postbox? Uses Thunderbird's backend paired with Mail's frontend. Not bad,
still a memory and disk hog though.

